# Rin Tin Cottage



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 23, 2014)

So called because of the tin roof on this lovely cottage. This place seemed familiar when looking around it, so i am sure it has been visited before, but I couldn't find anything on it, or perhaps I'm just not looking in the right place. 
I was actually on the way to another explore when myself and a fellow explorer drove past it and of course turned back to have a closer look 


Rin tin cottage23 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage22 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage20 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr


Rin tin cottage19 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage18 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr




Rin tin cottage15 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage9 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage8 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage4 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr



Rin tin cottage3 by jodeeonekenobi, on Flickr


There are more photos here


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

lovely shots, really nice this is


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Both clocks stopping within ten minutes of each other, spooky! Nice shots...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 23, 2014)

very nice little place!
Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice little find that and some good photos,


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 23, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Both clocks stopping within ten minutes of each other, spooky! Nice shots...



I hadn't noticed that:wideeyed: That is quite spooky!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 23, 2014)

A great find, well done on this.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice
I made a rocking chair out of pegs years ago &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 23, 2014)

It is always those 'caught in the corner of the eye when passing' explores that provide the best evidence of the past. There is a nice collection of early 70's here - Frog kit, peg chair (all the rage then), tea chest etc. A very nice report, well photographed and recorded and it just shows when you can record images like this there is no need to muck about with colour rendition or rearrange objects for 'artistic' touches. Well done! An object lesson on producing a report that tells the story!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 23, 2014)

Quality wallpaper. Love it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2014)

As its already been quoted you,ve done a great job here.


----------



## skankypants (Jul 23, 2014)

Great stuff..thanks for posting


----------

